# RS232 Barcodescanner an Wago 750-880 Problem



## 5d49 (21 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich  Soll Barcodes in einer DAtenbank einlesen und versuche einen rs232 ASCII Fähigen Scanner an einer wago 750-880 mit dem 750-652 Modul auszulesen. 
Zur verwendung kommt die Bibliothek Scanner01_lib. 
Das Programm wird Zyklisch aufgerufen, siehe Bild. 
Laut I/O Check werden Inputdaten in die SPS eingebracht. Ich Kann diese aber irgentwie nicht von der Schnittstelle lesen. es wird Überalll 0 angezeigt. 
Das scanner Programm wird aus dem PLC_PROG mit der CAL Funktion aufgerufen.

Ich sehe meinen Fehler leider nicht.
Wie man in der I/O Config aus dem PLC Browser sieht hat die 750-652 Daten, aber das problem scheint zu sein, dass die daten durch das Program nicht abgerufen werden können. 
Wie wird der Port geöffnet?
Wie bekomme ich den Baustein BARCODE_SCANNER aus dem scanner_01.lib zum auslesen?
Welche programmtechnischen eigenschaften müssen erfüllt sein? Brauch ich noch bausteine vorher?
beste Grüße


----------



## Thruser (21 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

die COM Port Nummer ist falsch angegeben. Die erste 652 Klemme müßte 2 sein. 1 ist die interne.

Gruß


----------



## 5d49 (21 Februar 2021)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
 Aber ich hab doch die Adresse genommen, welche ich aus dem Config menü geholt habe. Kannst du mir mit einem Adressenbsp auf die Sprünge helfen?
Mit wird angezeigt, das der entspreuchende PORT den Wert 50 hat.
Aber es funktioniert leider noch nicht.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Februar 2021)

Siehe Oben: bei der Comport Nummer erwartet der Baustein die Nummer des Comports, nicht irgendwelche I/O Daten. Die Deklaration sollte also ungefähr so aussehen:

Port: BYTE:= 2;


----------



## 5d49 (21 Februar 2021)

Das habe ich gerade ausporbiert, aber es kommt keine Ausgabe.
Im Moment steht der xStartCommand auf false.  ( Ein Ausgabe Command  " Übertragung des Command-Strings starten.
Nach der Übertragung wird die hier angelegte Variable von dem Baustein gelöscht.") *Beschreibung aus der DOKU*

Kann ihn aber irgentwie nicht wirklich ändern. Muss dieser nicht eigentlich auf true gesetzt sein ?
Wenn JA dann was muss gemacht werden ? Blicke gerade nicht durch.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Februar 2021)

du musst das Bool auf 1 setzen, der Baustein setzt die Variable dann wieder auf 0. Ohne die Doku gelesen zu haben: vermutlich mit steigender Flanke fängt der Baustein an zu lesen.


----------

